# Help - Plants are Turning Brown



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello,

I have a Nova Extreme SLR T-5 light that is 48" x 5 1/2 with 108 watts - 10,000 k

I have 2.5 to 3 inches of eco-complete which was like 120# in my 120gl.

I keep the light on for a minimum of 13hrs a day going to moon lights at night.

Amazon Sword
Java Fern
Tiger Lotus (seems to be doing great and thriving)


The Jave and the Amazon seem to be hurting with the only thing adding is Seachem "flourish"

No additional oxygen in the tank - 

Filters are Fluval Fx5 & a Hot Mag plus a Koralia powerhead...

Any ideas as to what I can do? The Cichlids haven't really ever messed with them yet...yet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Also add a root tab under the sword as they are heavy root filters. What size of tank is this anyway? Does the fixture have 2 bulbs, can you turn one bulb off. These plants are considered low to medium light plants and too much light can cause this.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Unless I read it wrong....it's not too much light at 108w over 120g tank.

However, as WD mentioned....cut back your photo period to around 10hrs/day. You can still run your actinics as they have no effect on FW plants.

Does look to me to diatom growth. Can you rub it off with your fingers? How long has the tank been setup?


----------

